# 4 weeks preg anyone wanna buddy up?



## honey915

Pregnant with number 3!! Scary stuff but thrilled! Any one else in the same boat want to buddy up? I am around 4 weeks so very early!! Thought it would be nice to share the experience with other pregnant mamas! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

:hi: I'm coming up to four weeks, super early. I have a daughter who is three years old. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :)


----------



## Yazc

Hey I'm about 4 weeks 4 days. EDD 27th December :) would love to buddy up x


----------



## honey915

Aw wishing you both a h&h 9 months too!! Look forward to chatting to you both! Xx


----------



## Daisybelle

honey915 said:


> Aw wishing you both a h&h 9 months too!! Look forward to chatting to you both! Xx

I'm 5 (and a half) weeks with number 2. Number 1 is 13 months. I'm so excited! Congratulations to you x x :thumbup:


----------



## dlj2

Yes please I'm 5 weeks tomorrow with my second, I have a lil girl who is 20 months. Happy&healthy 9 months ladies.

How is everyone's pregnancies comparing to your previous ones? I've hardly much MS at all this time and was sick all afternoon/evening from the start last time. X


----------



## Daisybelle

dlj2 said:


> Yes please I'm 5 weeks tomorrow with my second, I have a lil girl who is 20 months. Happy&healthy 9 months ladies.
> 
> How is everyone's pregnancies comparing to your previous ones? I've hardly much MS at all this time and was sick all afternoon/evening from the start last time. X

I've had no sickness YET (fingers crossed) when last time i was sick from 6 weeks uptil day of birth! Really bad HG! I'm hope that i don't get any this time.

I feel soooooo hungry already though. Do you think that's just in my head? Surely i can't be hungry yet or i'll be a blob by the time i'm 12 weeks!

Glad you're feeling ok so far! And congratulations!:flower:


----------



## randomrach

:hi: I'm coming up to week 6, also baby #3. I have a 19 month old girl and a 3 month old boy :wacko: would love to buddy up. Best wishes to you all.

ETA daisy - I am famished, I swear I could eat an entire cow. I'm sure it won't last though, I've never had a big appetite during pregnancy.


----------



## Daisybelle

Ah good , glad its not just me!


----------



## traylee01

me to please
i think be due arouind 28th dec
so im about 4 weeks 4 days i think
going for bloods today, well i hope, as yesterdays dr told me to early to check bloods i was so angry :(


----------



## mcwhmm

I will be 5 weeks tomorrow!:) EDD is Christmas! We are all very close!:hugs:


----------



## lauraloo24

I am 4 weeks tomorrow, EDD 1st January, this is my first baby so nothing to compare it to! Just hope all is ok x


----------



## BBYfever

I am 4 weeks 2 days, due December 29th! This is my first! So very excited, but really nervous! Any tips from the 2nd or 3rd time mommies would be great!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi :wave: I'm 4w+ 1d or 2d 

I'm very excited to be here! I have a 9 month old little girl <3 I feel pressure in my uterus, frequent urination and sensitive nipples! Not fun for when lo is nursing!

Congrats to all and a healthy 9 months for each of us :D


----------



## dovkav123

:dust:Hey!
Congrats on BFP!

I have tears in my eyes right now.:cry:
I can't beleave I am in this thread right now.:cry:

I am joyful, shocked, blessed, amazed.....

TTC for n#1

First BFP ever!

after 2years 5month we are preggo

9months of intesive assited conception treatments

Praying hard for a sticky bean 

IVF #7 was a lucky for us, we didn't use hormones, we played with one egg at atime. THis was our last try before stim IVF.

I had my blood test I was 16dpo yesterday beta was 521.
I should be 4 weeks today. My blood test telss me 5-6 weeks.
How do you calculate how far are you?
YOur due date calculator?
Do you put in:
1 first day of last your period?
2. the day of Ovulation?


----------



## Hellymay83

Hi I'm really really early too, edd 5th Jan, I have a daughter who is 2 years 7 months x


----------



## dlj2

Congrats to all and yes I am very hungry but again nothing compared to my first pregnancy I literally ate everything in sight then!!! X


----------



## babe2ooo

Hello can i join in to....I'm around 4weeks to and due end of dec early jan not sure yet will have to wait for me first scan, very exciting times ahead lol


----------



## KeepFaith29

5 weeks today! First pregnancy! Anyone else having shortness of breath when just sitting down? can breath okay but just feels like I am not getting enough air. 

Looking forward to watching everyone grow at the same time!


----------



## KeepFaith29

dovkav123 said:


> :dust:Hey!
> Congrats on BFP!
> 
> I have tears in my eyes right now.:cry:
> I can't beleave I am in this thread right now.:cry:
> 
> I am joyful, shocked, blessed, amazed.....
> 
> TTC for n#1
> 
> First BFP ever!
> 
> after 2years 5month we are preggo
> 
> 9months of intesive assited conception treatments
> 
> Praying hard for a sticky bean
> 
> IVF #7 was a lucky for us, we didn't use hormones, we played with one egg at atime. THis was our last try before stim IVF.
> 
> I had my blood test I was 16dpo yesterday beta was 521.
> I should be 4 weeks today. My blood test telss me 5-6 weeks.
> How do you calculate how far are you?
> YOur due date calculator?
> Do you put in:
> 1 first day of last your period?
> 2. the day of Ovulation?


Google pregnancy calculator ivf. It can put in information and come up with due date and how far along you are. Generally add two weeks to ET. We did donor egg IVF and am 5 weeks today. Due date Dec 24.


----------



## dovkav123

I am 4w2days today.
My due date is 29th of December.

I was conceived at this month too. My due date suppose to be on the 1st of January but I was born on the 26th of December.


----------



## Daisybelle

dovkav123 said:


> :dust:Hey!
> Congrats on BFP!
> 
> I have tears in my eyes right now.:cry:
> I can't beleave I am in this thread right now.:cry:
> 
> I am joyful, shocked, blessed, amazed.....
> 
> TTC for n#1
> 
> First BFP ever!
> 
> after 2years 5month we are preggo
> 
> 9months of intesive assited conception treatments
> 
> Praying hard for a sticky bean
> 
> IVF #7 was a lucky for us, we didn't use hormones, we played with one egg at atime. THis was our last try before stim IVF.
> 
> I had my blood test I was 16dpo yesterday beta was 521.
> I should be 4 weeks today. My blood test telss me 5-6 weeks.
> How do you calculate how far are you?
> YOur due date calculator?
> Do you put in:
> 1 first day of last your period?
> 2. the day of Ovulation?

Really happy for you - congratulations x x x to find my due date i just used the calculator on the NHS website and put in the first day of my last period x


----------



## mcwhmm

KeepFaith29 said:


> 5 weeks today! First pregnancy! Anyone else having shortness of breath when just sitting down? can breath okay but just feels like I am not getting enough air.
> 
> Looking forward to watching everyone grow at the same time!

I am 5 weeks today too!!


----------



## Liz2014

Hello all, Im new to this forum. I had a miscarriage on March 17 at 5 weeks and I find myself pregnant again which is extraordinary however I find myself frightening about every little thing I feel. I had a first positive on 8dpo and FRER has been getting darker since then. 

9dpo hcg 22
12dpo hcg 77
14dpo hcg 150.3 

However clear blue still shows 1-2 weeks Im today 15dpo. Im a little bit scared. Any advice.


----------



## MrsM17

Hello ladies

Lovely to find so many newly pregnant ladies!! I am 4+2 today but that is going on my LMP so it will prob all change at my scan. 

This is my 2nd baby, we have a son who is almost 27 months x


----------



## Alexandra3

I'm taking a test tomorrow to confirm that I'm 4 weeks as I suspect I am with bebe number two! I'm new to the forum world, but buddying up sounds fun! I've never had a friend preggo at the same time to talk to


----------



## SadakoS

I've just had my first ever BFP, and Fertility Friend tells me I'm 4 weeks tomorrow. Due 2nd Jan! I feel like I'm going to jinx it by coming over to first-tri though!


----------



## TCake

I just found out I'm pregnant today and it was a HUGE surprise! No idea how far along I am yet, but should be about 4 weeks! 1st baby, this is all new to me and a little scary! I just had a big girls weekend with a diet of BBQ, tacos, and beer and now I feel TERRIBLE! Poor little nugget, I didn't know you was in there! Any 2nd, or 3rd time mums can help put my poor heart at ease?


----------



## amazingLife

I m cautiously expecting no 1. I not a big symptom spotter but still anxiuos all the time due to miscarriages in past ..so far feel fine no symptoms..anybody having symptoms i m 4 weeks 3 days today


----------



## Alexandra3

TCake said:


> I just found out I'm pregnant today and it was a HUGE surprise! No idea how far along I am yet, but should be about 4 weeks! 1st baby, this is all new to me and a little scary! I just had a big girls weekend with a diet of BBQ, tacos, and beer and now I feel TERRIBLE! Poor little nugget, I didn't know you was in there! Any 2nd, or 3rd time mums can help put my poor heart at ease?



You're FINE, I found out about my first at the end of March 2010...can you say saint Patricks day?? Lol....she's a super healthy and advanced three and a half year old now &#128516;


----------



## traylee01

sorry ladies think ill be leaving by time weekend over
my tests are getting lighter as i go on, to early for hook effect they should be getting darker
tummy cramps kinda started earlier today to
so bummed bu oh well
think its a chemical
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140425_122138_615.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## floatingbaby

traylee01 said:


> sorry ladies think ill be leaving by time weekend over
> my tests are getting lighter as i go on, to early for hook effect they should be getting darker
> tummy cramps kinda started earlier today to
> so bummed bu oh well
> think its a chemical


So sorry to hear traylee :( You sound strong :cry: Sending hugs your way.

I saw my doctor today and she did a pee test and told me my line was really faint :nope: Now I'm so worried...


----------



## MrsM17

TCake said:


> I just found out I'm pregnant today and it was a HUGE surprise! No idea how far along I am yet, but should be about 4 weeks! 1st baby, this is all new to me and a little scary! I just had a big girls weekend with a diet of BBQ, tacos, and beer and now I feel TERRIBLE! Poor little nugget, I didn't know you was in there! Any 2nd, or 3rd time mums can help put my poor heart at ease?


Yes don't worry. The weekend before I found out I was pg with DS (on a Tuesday) I drank soooo much, ate bad and smoked! I don't even smoke usually. He is perfectly formed and a little terror at times but he's my healthy terror x


----------



## MrsM17

traylee01 said:


> sorry ladies think ill be leaving by time weekend over
> my tests are getting lighter as i go on, to early for hook effect they should be getting darker
> tummy cramps kinda started earlier today to
> so bummed bu oh well
> think its a chemical

So sorry to hear this, I hope you are wrong x


----------



## Yazc

traylee01 and floatingbaby sending big :hugs: your way. Really wishing the best for you both and sticky beans!!!


----------



## Smiler79

I am about 4weeks 6 days pregnant with number 2. Number 1 is a rainbow baby and so is this one as had a second miscarriage in September. So obviously very anxious.

Lucky enough to have a scan on 13th May at around 7 weeks for reassurance due to having had 2 miscarriages.

Based on lmp my due date is 27th December! Don't know why i am surprised. Hubby's birthday is 19th dec, mine is 22nd dec and my 3 yr old daughter is 30th jan!!


----------



## traylee01

floating baby i have heard drs test are stronger hcg, so that migt be why,
and being that you may have peed earlier or what not to

hugs im sure you will be fine though, my dr didnt even do a pee test,
then i saw second dr when i went back to push for bloods and she didnt either


----------



## amazingLife

floating and traylee.. hope things will turn positive for you both.


----------



## traylee01

just as expected i new it
temp took a dive i predict Af within 2 days (plus slight tummy cramps)
i am not sure i want to try soy again, i guess even though it helps get this far, its kinda ending with nothing

im annoyed anyways cause no matter how much i hound drs for extra testing they wont, same as my thyroid etc.
oh no your fine your young bla bla bla i get all the time

i wanted progestrone checked this time to, but nope no dr will test it


----------



## honey915

Traylee how are you? Fingers still crossed for you. Xx


----------



## N2Seeker

Hi all,

Found out on Tuesday I'm pregnant! Approx 4w6d! Really excited, nervous, in shock, in other words a mix of emotions! EDD 28-29/12/2014!!!

Taken me 2yrs to get here and with the help of IVF with ICSI. This was my first round and can't believe it's worked! Had spotting also, so fingers crossed its absolutely nothing! Has any one else had spotting?

Having my first USS on Monday to confirm all is progressing as expected.

So far symptoms, can't really say I feel much! Been feeling well, experiencing cramps on and off, slight constipation, breasts maybe a bit sensitive. 

Hope we all continue well, looking forward to speaking to you soon xx


----------



## amazingLife

N2seeker..our stories are so similar,,i am also newly pregnant after almost 2.5 years of ttc with ivf/icsi..so far no symptoms majorly but some cramping here and there..mine too worked first time ,still feel so surreal.


----------



## brittany2070

Hi everyone!!!

I am so excited!! I just took a test this morning and yay!!! Positive!!! We have been TTC #1 for 2+ years. I just had a lap to remove severe endometriosis almost 3 months ago. I am 3wks and 5 days along. When looking at an app this morning, my EDD is January 5th. 

I have not had much symptoms as of yet. Some cramping and hunger but I thought that was just from getting af. Now that I'm thinking about it my stomach feels a little queasy, but that might just be in my head. lol. I'm so excited I've been crying all morning. 

I am new to all of this, at what point do you make the doctors appointment? At what time did you guys start getting morning sickness? trying to figure out when to prepare myself.

Brittany


----------



## dovkav123

*KeepFaith29* I am out of the breath too walking up the stairs. I am fit and I had no problem before climing up and down the stairs in my house hallway. a day before my BFP my legs feel tired and crampy. I can't stand for a long time.

*Liz2014* how is your beta now? I know you can start low but than beta will catch up. Praying for a sticky bean:dust:

*AmazinLlife* my pregnancy symptoms
I did miss my AF 2 days ago. I am really sure I am preggo.

My beta is 521 at 15dpo but since ET I have cramping, twinges, needles in my uterus vaginal and cervical acitvity. Yesterday I had sharp pain in my cervix during my walk. I can't sleep at night since my BFP, I fall asleep and than I stay awake for hours.. I worry to death about something bad is happening down there. 
Now I have pain on my left side, feels like ovary. My next beta is on Wednesday. I know by that day they should see something on the u/s. 
on the 34th day of my cycle they should see gestational sac. I hope in the uterus not in the tube. I'll complain about the pains so they'll do an u/s a week earlier.

*taylee 01* I am so sorry:hugs: Sending you hugs :hugs: It is heartbraking.

*Floatingbaby* you should do the blood test to know your number. Get a clearblue digital which tells you how many weeks preggo.

*N2seeker*, good luck with your u/s on Monday!

I am eating lots of strawberries and asparagus. My grandma told me that you will carry the baby to term if you eat asparagus.

We are all so early in pregnancy. I am praying and hoping for a super sticky beans, our tiny miracles

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsM17

Hey ladies

I am getting so worried and I promised myself I wouldnt this time round!! I am 4+5 today and still have zero symptoms apart from the odd cramp here and there. I never had loads with my son either but its sending me into panic mode this time!! x


----------



## N2Seeker

Hey everyone!!!

How are we all doing? Still feels weird that Af hasn't arrived, symptoms tbh are not what I expected. Practically have no symptoms, and I'm expecting nausea, huge boobs, cravings etc! 

Have looked and read and asked and it seems everyone is completely different, so I'm gonna try and just enjoy the ride!

I think after 2 yrs TTC u just think its never gonna happen and when it does, u still expect something to go wrong. Maybe it's just our time!

So tomorrow our first scan, can't wait to see our tiny little sac! Will let you know how it goes, fingers crossed all continues as expected!

Wish you all the very best xxx


----------



## lauraloo24

Well I'm still here but worrying constantly. Minimal symptoms apart from a bit of nausea this morning, and everyone saying I look pale and tired. And twice when I've wiped there has been a bit of brown tinged cm on the paper. I've also still not got a nice strong decent second line on a dye test, it's only the pregnant 1-2 on cb digi and lack of bleeding that convinces me I'm still pregnant. I can't believe I have another 2 months of worry before the scan!! Kind of wish I was in the US and could go for early scan in a couple of weeks. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## OliviaKay

I am 5 weeks, 20yrs old & this is my first pregnancy! Super excited/nervous =D hope all is going great with you.


----------



## amazingLife

N2Seeker said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> How are we all doing? Still feels weird that Af hasn't arrived, symptoms tbh are not what I expected. Practically have no symptoms, and I'm expecting nausea, huge boobs, cravings etc!
> 
> Have looked and read and asked and it seems everyone is completely different, so I'm gonna try and just enjoy the ride!
> 
> I think after 2 yrs TTC u just think its never gonna happen and when it does, u still expect something to go wrong. Maybe it's just our time!
> 
> So tomorrow our first scan, can't wait to see our tiny little sac! Will let you know how it goes, fingers crossed all continues as expected!
> 
> Wish you all the very best xxx

Good luck for scan


----------



## amazingLife

Congrats all pregnant ladies


----------



## traylee01

saw dr,level went from 35 (so was never high) to 25 in 3 days, so i gotta go back soon to make sure dropping, she si gonna send me to gyno anyways now its happened twice, my thyroid was high at 5.2 tsh (which i told them last time to when it was 4 that was sub clinical) grrr she said gyno will check all that, and then i might ask to see endo

bleeding started yesterday anyways
good luck ladies
i new fading tests would help and i new it meant a loss


----------



## dovkav123

lauraloo24 said:


> Well I'm still here but worrying constantly. Minimal symptoms apart from a bit of nausea this morning, and everyone saying I look pale and tired. And twice when I've wiped there has been a bit of brown tinged cm on the paper. I've also still not got a nice strong decent second line on a dye test, it's only the pregnant 1-2 on cb digi and lack of bleeding that convinces me I'm still pregnant. I can't believe I have another 2 months of worry before the scan!! Kind of wish I was in the US and could go for early scan in a couple of weeks. Hope everyone is ok xx

Can you demand for a beta? If dr. doesn't prescribe it, can you go straight to the lab, pay cash and get it done. In Germany we have this option.
Tired is one of the symptom of pregnancy but beeing pale is not good. Could you get some iron pills? During my tww I took 100mg of iron a day. It was a high dose. Iron stays in your system. I quit for now. For pregnancy dr, ussually prescribes 25mg a day. Please take it in the morning in the empty stomach and with a tap water not a mineral one.
I am hoping and praying for your beautiful sticky bean:dust:


----------



## dovkav123

traylee01 said:


> saw dr,level went from 35 (so was never high) to 25 in 3 days, so i gotta go back soon to make sure dropping, she si gonna send me to gyno anyways now its happened twice, my thyroid was high at 5.2 tsh (which i told them last time to when it was 4 that was sub clinical) grrr she said gyno will check all that, and then i might ask to see endo
> 
> bleeding started yesterday anyways
> good luck ladies
> i new fading tests would help and i new it meant a loss

I am so sorry again:hugs:
Have you done a hysteroscopy? You schould check your uterus.
You'll get some meds to treat your thyroid and you'll get preggo soon. An egg meets the sperm, your tubes are healthy. You just need more time and you'll join us soon. 
My cousin has thyroid probelms and she just gave a birth to her second child. It will happen,,,


----------



## honey915

traylee01 said:


> saw dr,level went from 35 (so was never high) to 25 in 3 days, so i gotta go back soon to make sure dropping, she si gonna send me to gyno anyways now its happened twice, my thyroid was high at 5.2 tsh (which i told them last time to when it was 4 that was sub clinical) grrr she said gyno will check all that, and then i might ask to see endo
> 
> bleeding started yesterday anyways
> good luck ladies
> i new fading tests would help and i new it meant a loss

I'm so sorry hun. Xxx


----------



## N2Seeker

traylee01 said:


> saw dr,level went from 35 (so was never high) to 25 in 3 days, so i gotta go back soon to make sure dropping, she si gonna send me to gyno anyways now its happened twice, my thyroid was high at 5.2 tsh (which i told them last time to when it was 4 that was sub clinical) grrr she said gyno will check all that, and then i might ask to see endo
> 
> bleeding started yesterday anyways
> good luck ladies
> i new fading tests would help and i new it meant a loss


Traylee,

Look after yourself! Really sorry! I wish you all the very best and hope to see you soon with a sticky bean! Def recommend you persist with the thyroid screening! This will definitely have an beneficial impact on everything xxx


----------



## dovkav123

ladies, just researched on dr. google that vitD deficiency can lead to m/c.
Make sure you are taking Colicalciferol form 1000-2000 IE. This one yur body absorbs the best.
If you crave for some particular foods, especially sweets, you should take extra zinc. Zincgluconat is the best form for the body to absorb. Zincoxide is the worst.

Since I missed my AF a few days ago, I do realize I am pregnant I shouldn't worry that much anymore. After my Embryo Transfer I had all kinds of activity in my uterus area, it scared me so bad, I couldn't sleep at night...

Now I feel better, I just have minor stomach problems.

How are you feeling?
I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow. My morning sickness may kick in soon. I am not complaining. I love each minute of beeing pregnant. My mom had a minor nausea and sensitive smells when she was pregnant

Did you tell to your family about your BFP?
Only My hubby, My mother in law and my mom know it . I'll wait till we see a heartbeat. Maybe next Wednesday. We worked so hard for this one, I really want to announce it in person and see their suprise emotions.....I live 1.500 km from my home maybe I'll do it over the Skype or maybe we'll travel there if my dr. will say it's OK.


----------



## honey915

Dovkav I have been taking folic with vit d since before I fell. Was random as I saw it in boots and just grabbed it and got my bfp two weeks later! 

I'm 5 weeks weds and having headaches and heartburn and quite tired but minimal nausea. Was worried but apparently it usually starts around the 6 week Mark so I'm going to relax a bit! Still googling even after I've banned myself!!! Naughty naughty! X


----------



## lauraloo24

Sadly that's me out this month, turned into a chemical at 4wks 5 days. Bitterly disappointed but hoping to be back soon. Hope all your beans are sticky girls xx


----------



## honey915

I am so sorry Laura loo. Thinking of you hun xXxX


----------



## randomrach

Honey - I'm 6 1/2 weeks and having hot flushes, migraines, tiredness and nausea so I'm sure it'll happen for you soon, don't panic ;) lol.


----------



## floatingbaby

Sending :hug: lauraloo and traylee xx :sad1:

As for me, I have been so busy I haven't had a chance to do my bloods yet, but will get there today! 
I have lots of tension and pressure in my uterine area. 
EXTREME exhaustion
very tender nipples (that lo loves to play with  )
frequent urination
changing appetite (some days not bothered to eat, other days starving!)

Plus, I got this this morning - sorry for the weird shape - a very dark line! Needless to say I'm feeling much better about this little bean :happydance:

I am already feeling difficulties with being preggo and having a baby still - lo just got sick and is bringing me down, that on top of my exhaustion is making this tricky. But I'm just trying to go easy on myself and nap with lo when I can. 
I haven't told anyone yet. My mum straight up asked me "are you pregnant" and I lied and said no :dohh: It was bad timing on her part. We were celebrating my grandpa's bday and everyone was around and fairly drunk (except me, of course)!

After a scan I think I will tell :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140429_092529.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Hey, expecting #3, we have DS's age 4 years & 13 months. In the shock surprise nervous not sank in yet stage ATM somewhere between 4w3d & 5w3d


----------



## dovkav123

Welcome pinks!:hi:
Congrats on your suprise baby!
I got my suprise on Easter Monday.:flower:

How do you make a pregnancy ticker? with a spoiler?
Thank you!
Enjoy a day off!


----------



## KeepFaith29

I have my six week scan this afternoon and although I am very excited I am starting to get nervous! It's my first pregnancy with DE IVF. Could use some major sticky baby dust from everyone out there today!!! :flower:

Wish everyone here a beautiful and healthy 9 months!!!:hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

KeepFaith29 said:


> I have my six week scan this afternoon and although I am very excited I am starting to get nervous! It's my first pregnancy with DE IVF. Could use some major sticky baby dust from everyone out there today!!! :flower:
> 
> Wish everyone here a beautiful and healthy 9 months!!!:hugs:

I am so excited for you today! Waiting for updates.
I can't wait for my first scan!
I feel It's the most excited part of the whole IVF experience.
I am sending you tons of sticky dust!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## amazingLife

KeepFaith29 said:


> I have my six week scan this afternoon and although I am very excited I am starting to get nervous! It's my first pregnancy with DE IVF. Could use some major sticky baby dust from everyone out there today!!! :flower:
> 
> Wish everyone here a beautiful and healthy 9 months!!!:hugs:

:dust: to you


----------



## KeepFaith29

Scan showed me about 6wk 1day! Saw a little flutter for the heartbeat but she doesn't like to measure it until next appointment in 2 weeks! Please keep growing strong little nugget!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## amazingLife

KeepFaith29 said:


> Scan showed me about 6wk 1day! Saw a little flutter for the heartbeat but she doesn't like to measure it until next appointment in 2 weeks! Please keep growing strong little nugget!!:happydance:

hey....yay for the strong nugget :happydance:


----------



## dovkav123

Adorable photo. I am super happy for you!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Grow little one, grow....

My 2nd beta is today. 

Two days ago when I turned 5w I had my first nausea spell which lasted for a few hours. Yesterday and today I don't have any symptoms.


----------



## KeepFaith29

Thank you :) 

Best if luck on your hcg today!! Wishing you all the sticky dust in the world. Let us know!


----------



## Bringon3

I am 4 weeks with #3. Estimated due date is January 8th


----------



## josiegavin

Hello im 4 weeks pregnant too so defo wana buddy up hun xxx


----------



## dovkav123

:wave: josiegavin, Bringon3!!! Welcome. Congrats!

I had my beta today. I am 5w5d ,22d3dt, beta is 12330. Progesterone 27.9 ng/ml
10 days ago it was 521.2, progest 32.8ng/ml


I am waiting for my clinic to call me for my first US next week.
I feel great about those numbers.
However, I 'll still be worried till we see a little a sac and a fetal pole in the uterus.
My cramping almost gone, headache is gone, stomachache and constipation is gone, vaginal-cervical pain is gone....3 days ago I had the first spell of nausea which lasted for few hours. But fatigue in the afternoon won't go away.
Maybe I am just lucky girl....pfu...pfu..pfu


----------



## KeepFaith29

DovKav-congrats on your great HCG numbers! So excited for you!!!


----------



## blen85

I just found out about a week ago I'm pregnant with my first. We are due around the first week of January if you want to add me, I'm still kinda new at this, I created my account along time ago tho but never got super into it  Or if anyone else wants to add me


----------



## mkeehan19

Got my BFP a couple weeks ago. I think I'm about 6-7 weeks. Had an early ultrasound because of some spotting at 4 weeks and saw the little sac. I have my intake appt. on Tuesday and will get my EDD but I think it's around December 22nd. I will have another scan in a couple weeks and can't wait to see a little bean in there. 
Congrats to everyone!


----------



## KeepFaith29

Seems the few pregnancy symptoms I have had have completely stopped the last 3/4 days. Messaged my nurse about it and she is having me come in tomorrow for a scan to check things out. She is really very not excited about things because she has seen it all do I am very worried that she took time to call and scheduled the u/s. Please pray that everything is alright with my little bean. So scared. Trying to remember to have faith.
Thanks!


----------



## amazingLife

KeepFaith29 said:


> Seems the few pregnancy symptoms I have had have completely stopped the last 3/4 days. Messaged my nurse about it and she is having me come in tomorrow for a scan to check things out. She is really very not excited about things because she has seen it all do I am very worried that she took time to call and scheduled the u/s. Please pray that everything is alright with my little bean. So scared. Trying to remember to have faith.
> Thanks!

Oh hun hope you bean is fine ..keep updated


----------



## amazingLife

I had a little panic attack today when i saw some pale pink discharge on toilet paper ,i m hoping its nothing ..3 sleeps until i see my bub


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:wave: I am 4+3 tomorrow with #2, can't wait for my first midwife appointment next week :happydance:


----------



## KeepFaith29

amazingLife said:


> I had a little panic attack today when i saw some pale pink discharge on toilet paper ,i m hoping its nothing ..3 sleeps until i see my bub

Hard to relax I know!! But everything I have read says a little pink discharge is normal, as long as it's not bright red or heavy.Best of luck amazing!!


----------



## dovkav123

KeepFaith29 said:


> Seems the few pregnancy symptoms I have had have completely stopped the last 3/4 days. Messaged my nurse about it and she is having me come in tomorrow for a scan to check things out. She is really very not excited about things because she has seen it all do I am very worried that she took time to call and scheduled the u/s. Please pray that everything is alright with my little bean. So scared. Trying to remember to have faith.
> Thanks!

My symptoms come and go too.
I have my new symptoms.
I started to feel slight nausea in the mornings. I am glad I still can eat.
My breasts are painful to touch and they do look perkier.
I still feel tired and I do take 1 hour naps every day.
How is your beta?
My beta is growing, I am trusting the numbers and trying to stay calm. 
I am not rushing to u/s, it may not be healthy for a little one according to some studies.
If it seems to me something urgent and wrong I'll go for it.
Hoping and praying for your strong growing little bean.

*Amazinglife*, keepfaith is right don't worry about little spotting. Hormones levels and HCG is getting higher. Those could be a cause. I hope and pray it stays away.


----------



## LVnMommy

4 weeks here with #4!!! I know crazy !! My youngest will be 1 the 31st and was a preemie!!!


----------



## Starlight30

4 weeks here too baby due 16th January if anyone wants to be buddy's :) 

Starlight


----------



## elsbethrenee

I just got a positive test this morning. Super exciting, but also really nerve wracking. I would love some buddies. :D


----------



## amazingLife

Thanks keepingfaith and dovkov,
I had a emergency scan today and we could see heartbeat ,,and my discharge is gone ..i think i strained too much during bowel movement .
Hope you both are fine,
Faith how was your scan


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So many babies due around the same time, how exciting :D


----------



## honey915

I am 6 and 2 today! Every day I see as a milestone! Keep updating all your u/s results and midwife apps! It's good to keep up with everyone! My midwife app is in 5 days where I am hoping to get a dating scan as we are not 100% of dates. Hoping there so badly I see a heartbeat annd little one allsnug in there and doing well!! Xx


----------



## KeepFaith29

amazingLife said:


> Thanks keepingfaith and dovkov,
> I had a emergency scan today and we could see heartbeat ,,and my discharge is gone ..i think i strained too much during bowel movement .
> Hope you both are fine,
> Faith how was your scan


I actually canceled and and opted to wait for the one next week since my husband couldn't come. Also figured I can't Chang anything so I will wait. Unfortunately last night (or 2:45) in the morning I woke up for a regular late night pee and I was bleeding. Red, lot more than spotting. It stopped but we are going for an emergency scan in a coupe hours now. 

Come on baby! Stick with mommy! We love you!


----------



## FlatShoes

4+3 I have a 3yr old daughter and had a loss at 8 weeks in Dec. Shitting it!


----------



## KeepFaith29

My symptoms come and go too.
I have my new symptoms.
I started to feel slight nausea in the mornings. I am glad I still can eat.
My breasts are painful to touch and they do look perkier.
I still feel tired and I do take 1 hour naps every day.
How is your beta?
My beta is growing, I am trusting the numbers and trying to stay calm. 
I am not rushing to u/s, it may not be healthy for a little one according to some studies.
If it seems to me something urgent and wrong I'll go for it.
Hoping and praying for your strong growing little bean.

*Amazinglife*, keepfaith is right don't worry about little spotting. Hormones levels and HCG is getting higher. Those could be a cause. I hope and pray it stays away.[/QUOTE]


I did IVF donor egg so I'm monitored early. My Betas were very good, 101.4, 2 days later 272.0, 3 days later 1377.3. First scan at 6 weeks was good as well. Everything just gone off this past week 6+2 and today am 7+2


----------



## amazingLife

KeepFaith29 said:


> My symptoms come and go too.
> I have my new symptoms.
> I started to feel slight nausea in the mornings. I am glad I still can eat.
> My breasts are painful to touch and they do look perkier.
> I still feel tired and I do take 1 hour naps every day.
> How is your beta?
> My beta is growing, I am trusting the numbers and trying to stay calm.
> I am not rushing to u/s, it may not be healthy for a little one according to some studies.
> If it seems to me something urgent and wrong I'll go for it.
> Hoping and praying for your strong growing little bean.
> 
> *Amazinglife*, keepfaith is right don't worry about little spotting. Hormones levels and HCG is getting higher. Those could be a cause. I hope and pray it stays away.




Hope your bean is strong and snuggled in tighlty


----------



## KeepFaith29

Scan went well thank goodness! My little nugget has grown to a healthy 10.8cm and has a heart rate of 145. Due Date is
Christmas Day :)

The large amount of red bleeding I had is due to a subchorionic hemorrhage.
Never been so happy to hear that I am hemorrhaging lol. They will watch it but it should bleed out or absorb. I for my last scan with RE before they release me to an obgyn. I guess I better start researching how to choose and OBGYN!


----------



## Yazc

Hey ladies,

I'm now 7 weeks today, kind of worrying now. During week 5 and some of 6, I had been extremely nauseous all day and sick a couple of times. Also my boobs ached so bad when lay in bed, and have been shattered! 

Since Thurs though I have been having some stringy brown cm (sorry tmi!) and its still happening this morning :( symptoms also seem to be disappearing. Very worried as my last missed miscarriage started off with brown bits in cm :(

Hope everyone else is doing well! xx


----------



## Yazc

KeepFaith

That's fantastic news!! :) congrats xx


----------



## Narla83

Hey ladies,

5+3 today with #4&#128563; have had previous m/c's so just taking it slowly although a bit difficult with a house full&#128521;

Oh has got a sickness bug so he's been sent upstairs and having a movies day with my other 3 although my youngest seems intent on winding everyone else up (he has these moments, too much like oh)

Congrats on all ur BFP's&#128522;


----------



## KeepFaith29

Yazc said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm now 7 weeks today, kind of worrying now. During week 5 and some of 6, I had been extremely nauseous all day and sick a couple of times. Also my boobs ached so bad when lay in bed, and have been shattered!
> 
> Since Thurs though I have been having some stringy brown cm (sorry tmi!) and its still happening this morning :( symptoms also seem to be disappearing. Very worried as my last missed miscarriage started off with brown bits in cm :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! xx


Try not to worry (look who's the pot calling the kettle black!). I have heard that slight pink or brown blood is common. Dried blood from implantation or something. If it continues to worry you though call your Dr and get in for an early scan. So much better than worrying and nothing is better than getting to see your little nuggets heart beating :) Can we say "fall in love instantly?!

I'll be thinking of you and praying! Update us!


----------



## amazingLife

KeepFaith29 said:


> Scan went well thank goodness! My little nugget has grown to a healthy 10.8cm and has a heart rate of 145. Due Date is
> Christmas Day :)
> 
> The large amount of red bleeding I had is due to a subchorionic hemorrhage.
> Never been so happy to hear that I am hemorrhaging lol. They will watch it but it should bleed out or absorb. I for my last scan with RE before they release me to an obgyn. I guess I better start researching how to choose and OBGYN!

thats great news dear.yes i also took my first ob/gyn appoinment,one more scan at RE then i ill be discharged.


----------



## Yazc

Well I ended up getting really down about it so my OH booked me in to get a private scan. Got to see my healthy little jellybean measuring 5 days ahead so they put me at 7.5 :) n a heard a heart rate of 149bpm. My heart melted :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20140510_183639.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dovkav123

Yazs, keepfaith your US rock! Love them!
Best wishes for you!

Next week is my turn for US.
I am doing blood test on Monday.
My breast sore more every day.
Even when I walk and lay down on my back.
My nausea lasts for few hours every day. I still have a very good apetite.
I am eating a lot. 
I am 6w2d today.
Love those symptoms, it means HCG is growing.


----------



## KeepFaith29

dovkav123 said:


> Yazs, keepfaith your US rock! Love them!
> Best wishes for you!
> 
> Next week is my turn for US.
> I am doing blood test on Monday.
> My breast sore more every day.
> Even when I walk and lay down on my back.
> My nausea lasts for few hours every day. I still have a very good apetite.
> I am eating a lot.
> I am 6w2d today.
> Love those symptoms, it means HCG is growing.

Best wishes on your scan Dov!! I hardly have any symtoms, nipples sore but not boobs and I do have insomnia from the pregnancy that hits for about 2-3 hours in the middle of every night. Other than that I'm lucky! I hope your nausea doesn't get any worse and you can keep food down for your little bean! Can't wait to hear about your scan! You will have to add a picture!!


----------



## KeepFaith29

Yazc said:


> Well I ended up getting really down about it so my OH booked me in to get a private scan. Got to see my healthy little jellybean measuring 5 days ahead so they put me at 7.5 :) n a heard a heart rate of 149bpm. My heart melted :cloud9:


Great news yaz! It is the most wonderful thing to see their heart going strong. 

Wishing everyone on here a Happy Mother's Day tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Dolphinz4

Hi girls, may I join? I am 4 weeks with baby #2! I got my bfp on 9dpo, so ita been a long few days lol. I already have a 2 1/2 year old son! I forgot how much the first trimester sucks with not knowing and worrying. Im hoping for a sticky bean! My edd is jan 18th :)


----------



## Draumabaun85

Hi girls! Congrats on your beans!
I am either 4 or 5 weeks (irregular cycles, so I have to verify at the doctor's). It's my first pregnancy and I wonder if I can join your group? :)


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies. I just got my bfp today at 13dpo (faint but hoping its darker tomorrow). I have a 27month old son. Praying this is a sticky bean, as I had a mc at 11 weeks last june. Due date would be around 19th january, just 2 weeks before my son's birthday.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Sarahz

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies. I just got my bfp today at 13dpo (faint but hoping its darker tomorrow). I have a 27month old son. Praying this is a sticky bean, as I had a mc at 11 weeks last june. Due date would be around 19th january, just 2 weeks before my son's birthday.

4 weeks here as well, although I'm just waiting to confirm with the doctor for a due date. I'm really not sure what my DPO I was for I didn't test for ovulation last month. I received my BFP last week. Beginning to wonder if I'm a month further that what I think. Happy 9 months all


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Sarahz said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I just got my bfp today at 13dpo (faint but hoping its darker tomorrow). I have a 27month old son. Praying this is a sticky bean, as I had a mc at 11 weeks last june. Due date would be around 19th january, just 2 weeks before my son's birthday.
> 
> 4 weeks here as well, although I'm just waiting to confirm with the doctor for a due date. I'm really not sure what my DPO I was for I didn't test for ovulation last month. I received my BFP last week. Beginning to wonder if I'm a month further that what I think. Happy 9 months allClick to expand...

I don't test for ovulation. But my periods are quite regular so use an app on my phone to find a rough idea of when ovulation could be and make sure we bd at that time.
I was more relaxed this cycle and didn't really think about babies much at all and think that helped  

I'm going to be so nervous until I get to that scan and see my baby kicking away. I was half a week away from my scan last time when I miscarried.


----------



## FlatShoes

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies. I just got my bfp today at 13dpo (faint but hoping its darker tomorrow). I have a 27month old son. Praying this is a sticky bean, as I had a mc at 11 weeks last june. Due date would be around 19th january, just 2 weeks before my son's birthday.

hehe my EDD is 11th Jan and my daughters bday is the 20th! :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

REALLY hoping I can join you girls in a few days...

I am currently 18DPO and 2 days late for AF. Getting BFNs as of 2 days ago so now just going to try to wait till Wednesday so I can test again with OH.

since 5DPO - extreme thirst
since 8DPO - exhaustion/fatigue
11DPO - brown stringy CM (only when wiping/checking)
14DPO - blob of CM (like a snot) mixed with 2 or 3 dots of brown the size of a pencil tip. Also had a dizzy spell this day (never had one before!) and think this was implantation?
16&17DPO - yellowish/tan creamy CM
today, 18DPO - NO cm

cervix has been high, firm and CLOSED since 11DPO and I am noticing it seems longer in size/shape?

Does this sound familiar to anybody???

We BDd a LOT this cycle but I just did pregnology calculator and it says I would have ovulated on OH's bday (the 26th)...and we BDd 5 times in that day alone!! :happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

wannabemomy37 said:


> REALLY hoping I can join you girls in a few days...
> 
> I am currently 18DPO and 2 days late for AF. Getting BFNs as of 2 days ago so now just going to try to wait till Wednesday so I can test again with OH.
> 
> since 5DPO - extreme thirst
> since 8DPO - exhaustion/fatigue
> 11DPO - brown stringy CM (only when wiping/checking)
> 14DPO - blob of CM (like a snot) mixed with 2 or 3 dots of brown the size of a pencil tip. Also had a dizzy spell this day (never had one before!) and think this was implantation?
> 16&17DPO - yellowish/tan creamy CM
> today, 18DPO - NO cm
> 
> cervix has been high, firm and CLOSED since 11DPO and I am noticing it seems longer in size/shape?
> 
> Does this sound familiar to anybody???
> 
> We BDd a LOT this cycle but I just did pregnology calculator and it says I would have ovulated on OH's bday (the 26th)...and we BDd 5 times in that day alone!! :happydance:
> 
> :cloud9:

Good luck! Keep us updated :flower:


----------



## dovkav123

I am 7 weeks today. My own calculations. Next week we'll have our first u/s and we'll know my due date.
Yesterday I had my 3rd beta and it was really good 63649 miu/ml.

So far I have 4 symptoms and I am not complaining. Love being pregnant.
1. Fatigue
2. Afternoon -evening nausea(stop and go).
3. Sensitive smell. Cooking food or face cream.... 
4. My boops hurt.

3days ago my weight was 59kg, my hight is 173cm, my waist was 81cm

Grow baby grow.
Wish you all the same!


----------



## Draumabaun85

I had my first beta hCG test yesterday and it came back positive at 106 miu/ml. Progesterone was not high but I have another test tomorrow so hopefully everything will have doubled! :)
I also had an u/s yesterday since I don't know my ovulation date and we could only see thickening in the uterus lining. I'm probably just over 4 weeks today and my calculations suggest that I ovulated April 24th...
I'll keep you updated :)
Signs so far:
Extremely tired, thirsty, boobs are really sore and I feel really bloated at all times. Brown discharge for the last 4 days but doc said not to worry unless numbers are lower tomorrow... FX for us all :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Just wanted to let you girls know I was hit hard with AF, 3 days late. :cry:

On to next month...:coffee:


----------



## Mommabrown

Got my :bfp: Weds Dr calculates January 21st as EDD. We had our first beta this morning at 68. It's a little low but he said that as long as we double we are good to go. So fx for doubling! 
My symptoms are extremely bitchy, excessively tired, sore bbs, and cramps.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey Ladies, can I join? I'm 4w3d today, my first beta was 91.4 on Monday and I have my second tomorrow morning. I dont really have any symptoms yet, just occasional heartburn. Really hoping this baby sticks and is where it should be.


----------



## dovkav123

wannabemomy37 said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know I was hit hard with AF, 3 days late. :cry:
> 
> On to next month...:coffee:

I am so sorry for that. :hugs:
I hope and pray you'll join us next month.


----------



## Draumabaun85

Doctor confirmed I'm having m/c. :cry:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Draumabaun85 said:


> Doctor confirmed I'm having m/c. :cry:

I'm so sorry :nope::hugs2:


----------



## Yazc

Draumabaun85 so sorry to hear that! :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Draumabaun85 said:


> Doctor confirmed I'm having m/c. :cry:

:cry: sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Draumabaun85 :hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Draumabaun85 said:


> Doctor confirmed I'm having m/c. :cry:

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Daisybelle

Draumabaun85 said:


> Doctor confirmed I'm having m/c. :cry:

im sorry for your sad news ... :nope:


----------



## dovkav123

Yazc, i got my bfp also on Easter, on Easter MOnday 14dpo. It was my CD26th. I am about 7,5 weeks and you are over 8,5weeks wow!


----------



## Yazc

Hi dovkav123,
Yh mine will be slightly diff as I have long cycles so my bfp was on cd37 and 16dpo. By my calculations I would be 8.2 today but when I had my scan they put me forwards 5 days so I am now 9weeks today :) It might get put back again when I have my proper dating scan.


----------



## dovkav123

I am getting my first us tomorrow.
prayers and hope that everything is OK.


----------



## Yazc

gd luck :) hope everything goes well x


----------



## Godsgal09

6 weeks 1 day :D This will be my first baby :D


----------



## dovkav123

My dr. was cold and weird. It was our first meeting since she did an embryo transfer. She didn't congatulate us...:wacko:
On Wednesday I was 8w2d, December 29th is his birthday. My baby was 16mm perfectly nicely growing in my uterus. my dr. saw a heart. However, I am keep looking at the video, I can't see it.
I asked my dr. to do a transabdomnal u/s she told me no, we use transvaginal, you won't see much. I told her I only want to see if it's not ectopic. So she went for it.
And now listen to this.
6 weeks ago she told me to take aspirin and progesterone till 12 weeks.
She'll take care of me till 12 weeks.

Yesterday everything has changed suddenly.
New dr. orders;
1. Start getting off the progesterone today reduce one pill each week. So it mean by week 11 I'll be not taking it anymore. She doesn't see the reason to continue cos my progesterone is good. 28-32 Of course cos I am taking it. I'll make sure to continue till 12 weeks cos placenta starts producing it's own hormone.

2. Stop aspirin now cos I don't have any diagnosis of blood clot disorder. I told her I am afraid to stop now. I might have circulation problems cold hands and feet.. Will asprin hurt the baby? Dr. just shaked her shoulders. I might get a second opinion, I really want to continue till 12 weeks.

3. Find a gynecologyst in this area. I take care of you till I find an embryo in the uterus.
She dischared me that day.
I asked if she can recommend a gyn., she told me she can not tell me where not to go. 

She gave me a paper that we need to fill out when baby arrives. They need a statistics for her clinic.

*Godsgal09*, congrats! When is your first scan?

I am soooo happy I saw this baby! Now I can procceed with my daily activities orgasm, exercise and keep my smile on my face more often. I'll try to start enjoying my pregnancy. All the little pains and cramps will be a sighn of growing life. 
Still I am being careful cos I am not 12 weeks yet.


----------



## Godsgal09

dovkav123 said:


> My dr. was cold and weird. It was our first meeting since she did an embryo transfer. She didn't congatulate us...:wacko:
> On Wednesday I was 8w2d, December 29th is his birthday. My baby was 16mm perfectly nicely growing in my uterus. my dr. saw a heart. However, I am keep looking at the video, I can't see it.
> I asked my dr. to do a transabdomnal u/s she told me no, we use transvaginal, you won't see much. I told her I only want to see if it's not ectopic. So she went for it.
> And now listen to this.
> 6 weeks ago she told me to take aspirin and progesterone till 12 weeks.
> She'll take care of me till 12 weeks.
> 
> Yesterday everything has changed suddenly.
> New dr. orders;
> 1. Start getting off the progesterone today reduce one pill each week. So it mean by week 11 I'll be not taking it anymore. She doesn't see the reason to continue cos my progesterone is good. 28-32 Of course cos I am taking it. I'll make sure to continue till 12 weeks cos placenta starts producing it's own hormone.
> 
> 2. Stop aspirin now cos I don't have any diagnosis of blood clot disorder. I told her I am afraid to stop now. I might have circulation problems cold hands and feet.. Will asprin hurt the baby? Dr. just shaked her shoulders. I might get a second opinion, I really want to continue till 12 weeks.
> 
> 3. Find a gynecologyst in this area. I take care of you till I find an embryo in the uterus.
> She dischared me that day.
> I asked if she can recommend a gyn., she told me she can not tell me where not to go.
> 
> She gave me a paper that we need to fill out when baby arrives. They need a statistics for her clinic.
> 
> *Godsgal09*, congrats! When is your first scan?
> 
> I am soooo happy I saw this baby! Now I can procceed with my daily activities orgasm, exercise and keep my smile on my face more often. I'll try to start enjoying my pregnancy. All the little pains and cramps will be a sighn of growing life.
> Still I am being careful cos I am not 12 weeks yet.


Hi, I had a US on Tuesday when I went to the ER for cramping. Since this is my first baby, I am being very cautious. They said I was 5 weeks and 6 days at that time but they didn't see a heartbeat so I will be going back soon


----------



## dovkav123

Congrats on your good u/s results! It is too early for a heartbeat.
I was cramping from my embryo transfer till 5weeks pregnancy. It was a very scary feeling, like AF coming. It is very common, you shouldn't worry:flower:


----------



## Godsgal09

dovkav123 said:


> Congrats on your good u/s results! It is too early for a heartbeat.
> I was cramping from my embryo transfer till 5weeks pregnancy. It was a very scary feeling, like AF coming. It is very common, you shouldn't worry:flower:

Thank you. I was just super nervous until I read some women with similar stories.


----------



## LVnMommy

My due date was 1/1/14 :/ no heart beat last week And my progesterone dropped to 2.0! Had a D&C yesterday and tubal at the same time . God bless all of yalls tiny ones .


----------



## dovkav123

LVnMommy,
I am so heartbroken with your bad news.
I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

my 7th week pregnancy video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK9e1x0QvwM


----------

